# Blackberry sour



## Elmer (Jun 25, 2016)

Trying my hand at a sour and All grain.

4 lbs Pale 2-row Malt

3 lbs. Red Wheat Malt

8 oz. Acidulated Malt

1 lb light DME 

Hops

.75 oz. Tettnang 4%a, 30 minutes

Yeast: White Labs WLP630 Berliner Weisse Blend (contains German Weizen Ale yeast and Lacto)


Step Mash all grains:

30 minutes at 125 degrees

60 minutes at 155 degrees

Sparge at 170 degrees.

Ferment at 68 degrees.

add 2lbs homemade blackberry puree in secondary.

All grains were double milled
DME was added to up ABV

SG 1.040




I am going to ferment or 3 weeks rack to secondary and let the bugs do their work.
I anticipate leaving this for 6 months if not a year


----------



## Elmer (Jun 26, 2016)

First time using liquid yeast, was not sure what to expect. Got worried after ferm did not start in a few hours.
However this morning I am bubbling away


----------



## Elmer (Jun 27, 2016)

A pic or 2 of my Lacto infection


----------



## BernardSmith (Jun 27, 2016)

Hi Elmer, I think the lag time for liquid yeast is far longer than for dried yeast - at least that has always been my experience. But that said, is that a thermometer near the top of your carboy? I wonder if it would not be more advisable to have that thermometer closer to the body of the liquid. Won't the air above the fermentation be several degrees cooler than the fermenting beer itself?


----------



## Elmer (Jul 10, 2016)

Final gravity of 1.000
Final ABV of 4.99%

Ran 3.75# of blackberries (and a few random blueberries) through food processor.
Kept at 160F for 15 min in an attempt to pasteurize.
Added to carboy after racking.
Will age for a few months





Before


After


----------

